# Lola went camping this weekend!



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 11, 2022)

Lola is the kitten I got my granddaughter for her birthday. Actually,I got another-Betty-first,but we fell so in love with her that I had to find another for Alyssa.Enter Lola-who we also fell in love with but HAD to take her to California for Alyssa.Anyway,they went camping this weekend and took Lola with. Dd sent me this pic and I can`t stop laughing.....


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 11, 2022)

Back seat driver../..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 11, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Back seat driver../..


That`s what I told my daughter lol.


----------

